# Cool way to clean your computer screen



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

They say your computer screen is one of the dirtiest things in your house. Here's an easy way to clean it.

http://theglobalbible.com/temp/screenclean.swf


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Mines clean now


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nerrrrrrdddddddd.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

That's awesome! So cute..... Mine's clean now too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

You guys' screens are actually clean? Because now mine's just covered in dog spit. 




:razz:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

That bout scared the crap outta me LOL


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well my cat really doesnt do a great job dang it let me go get my fish j/k w00t I am going to get a huge beater for that.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

My daughters golden could clean it in three good licks. lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

lol...I got it in an email...it is AWESOME!!! lol...even my mom, the animal hater, liked it...could they have chosen a cuter dog for the part?! lol


----------



## Glasscat (Feb 28, 2008)

Ha ha that was pretty funny I acually thought it was going to be a tip on how to keep your screen clean. lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm agreeing with Hunter on this one. That scared me, lol. Just imagine it in slow-mo :O


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

LOL Leah. sllluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrp sllllluuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrpp. 

I sent it to a few folks, hopefully they laugh as I did


----------

